# Hernia found on vet check



## Steffie (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

We have had Murphy for a week now. Today was his first vet check since we've owned him as our vet wouldn't check him until we had owned him for a week.

The vet discovered an umbilical hernia. They said its nothing to worry about and shouldn't cause him any harm but it would need operating on when he is around 6 months old. They said if we are planning on getting him castrated they would fix the hernia at the same time. 

The breeder did not inform us of the hernia so we are fairly surprised to learn Murphy has one. Would she have known? She did say Murphy was vet checked before he was sold to us. Apart from the hernia the vet assured us we have a healthy dog. How should I handle this? Would you contact the breeder to make her aware? The vet said it is passed down to pups by either the dam or the stud. I'm all confused about what to do for the best.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How big is the hernia?
A big hernia is obvious, a small one not so much, but a vet should pick it up even if the breeder had missed it. It is a minor repair. I think if it was me I would let the breeder know, I would also talk with your vet and ask what the additional cost for the repair on top of the castration will be. I would have expected the breeder to be upfront with you. If the pups had been vet checked, you would think that the hernia would have been detected.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I am confused why the Vet would not check him until you owned him a week? 
One of our Breeders requests was for an initial Vet check within 48 hrs of receiving your poo. We honored that with both our poos.
I would definitely let your Breeder know and also question why that was not noticed?
Then I would ask if they would cover the extra cost outside of the neuter since this was obviously a problem before you received him. You could offer to send a copy of the Vets findings for verification. 
The good thing is this is fixable and he would not have to be put to sleep twice. Good luck


----------



## Steffie (Jan 8, 2015)

I thought it was strange when I rang to make an appointment and the receptionist said we had to wait a week before going in. To be honest my partner wasn't keen on the vet so we may look for somewhere else. 
It's not very big but then I've never seen one before so have nothing to compare it too. I'd say it's around the size of a 5 pence coin. I've tried to photograph it but he won't stay still long enough to get a clear photo. 
I'll contact the breeder and see what she says. I'm just glad it's nothing serious and easily fixable. I am worried though. Poor pup.


----------



## Steffie (Jan 8, 2015)

This is the best I could get.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Was the vet you went to associated in any way with the breeder or is it one you found on your own? I am no expert but if we can see the hernia on a photo it seems bizarre that the breeder missed it.


----------



## Steffie (Jan 8, 2015)

The vet we went to was recommended to is by a few local dog owners. I don't live in the same area as the breeder but I would guess the vet that did the health checks for her would be the same vet that immunised the litter. I do have a card with the details on. I might give them a call and see if they have a record of it.

It's not a problem to us as he is part of the family now and we love him dearly. I just would have preferred the breeder to be upfront about it. 

We haven't contacted the breeder yet. I'm going to contact her after my partner is home from work so we can discuss what to say.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I always find it hard in these situations to know how hard to push. You have a healthy, loved, adorable puppy so would be forgiven if you just "let it go". On the other hand if the breeder did know beforehand, and it is hard to believe that it could have been missed, she could try to get away with this again. The right thing to do might be to call the first vet and then ask the breeder to propose a solution if it turns out she knew. Trouble is, if the puppy came with a health guarentee she might just offer you a different puppy instead of covering the additional vet costs.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It doesn't look too big - but do keep an eye on it and check it doesn't become sore to the touch.
Good idea to plan what you are going to say.
I often peruse the Pets4homes adverts and I have once seen a breeder advertising a pup with a small hernia at a reduced price (£75 less than litter mates, if my memory serves me right). There is an associated cost in doing the repair and I think it is reasonable to expect the breeder to cover this cost. Some small hernias become inconsequential as the pup grows and surgery is not needed - but your vet should always be the one making those decisions.
My son had an umbilical hernia repair when he was 4. It was a straight forward operation and it has never bothered him since. Not sure that is relevant really, but I just wanted to reassure you that it is not a major problem.
Let us know how you get on with the breeder.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

My Murphy also had a hernia of similar size, I didn't pay any less for him and it really wasn't an issue. Looking at your photos I would say It was a similar size, we had it repaired when he was castrated, just a couple of extra stitches and I'm not sure if our vet charged for it. It's a personal decision if you feel you should pursue it but enjoy your pup, he'll be just fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Some hernias do close on their own. From the sounds of it you don't sound overly confident in your vet and I agree a weeks wait for a vet check in a new puppy is too long. I personally would get a second opinion and se if the two are the same.
Try not to worry these hernias are'nt too much of a big deal but yes the breeder should have told you and known about this. I would definitely get a second opinion and go from there.
good luck.


----------



## Steffie (Jan 8, 2015)

Didn't go well with the breeder. She said it wasn't there when he was checked at 7 weeks. She also said if we wanted to take him back for a refund we could. I wouldn't dream of doing that. He's our baby now. 

Just going to monitor it and get it fixed at 6months when he's castrated if it hasn't healed itself.


----------



## Karina daly (Sep 26, 2014)

Our Dilys had the same thing, found at our first check up. I am not sure if the breeder knew about it or not and at the time i was a little upset because the vet told me i would not be able to breed her. although this wasn't our intention for getting her, i did want to keep it as an option. Luckily, by our next check up it had sorted itself out, although there was still a lump of fat sticking out, which she still as now.

I think its up to you whether to contact the breeder, ours was a hobby breeder rather than a licenced one so i may have gone back if it was a licensed one.

Like you said, he is already part of the family and it doesn't make a difference now, which is exactly how we felt.

let us know if you get a response from the breeder

Karina and Dilys


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Steffie said:


> Didn't go well with the breeder. She said it wasn't there when he was checked at 7 weeks.


I'm no expert but is that possible? Wouldn't it be there from day 1?


----------



## Delboy1 (Jan 1, 2015)

When we brought our pup Douglas we never noticed his hernia, we took him to the vets the same day (8weeks) for a check up and they found one. It was tiny but it seemed to be growing slowly.
Over the next few weeks it became clear Douglas was going to have to have surgury early as apparently his intestines had slipped through, although he was fine in himself we were starting to see stomach issues.
He went under at 12 weeks old and came home 4 hours later with a big scar across him tummy and feeling a little sorry for himself.within 2 days he was back to the crazy puppy and the challenge was keeping him rested lol.
All is good now and at 4 months we have a healthy 7kg pup.


----------

